# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Obama Birth Certificate Scam?

## zabster151



----------


## Twist

Are you kidding bro? This should be over by now.

----------


## BgMc31

Here's the world according to Zab: If its presented by the mainstream press...ITS A LIE!!! Search for any conspiracy theory surrounding said topic and run with it.

----------


## MACHINE5150

at first i found Zabster offensive.. then i found him amusing... now i just feel sorry for him. He must live in his mom's basement and have a bunch of crazy antennas and old school radar dishes on top of his mom's roof and aren't even plugged into anything.. 

one question for you.. who cares where he was born??? assuming this video is even valid..

----------


## Twist

I like Zabster, I like the threads, and I like the theories. Sometimes its taken too far into the conspiracy world, but I think there's a point to most of it.

9/11 - something is definitely up, if you don't think so go back to watching FOX
Airport security - ineffective and over the top
Deficit - excessive to say the least
Government spending - what we spend money on is ridiculous
police brutality - too many cops on power trips and that shit needs to stop
There is something to everything but when taken to the extreme its even more ridiculous than believing the truth.

----------


## optionsdude

"There is something to everything but when taken to the extreme its even more ridiculous than believing the truth."

Good comment Twist. I cannot stand to listen to the extremist left or right. I personally am niether and hope sooner or later we revolt, and I aint no teabagger they are just right wingers in disguise. Especially the Newt. What a hipocrit.

----------


## zabster151

you are so ****ing stupid its beyond belief. why do you think he waited so long? why do you think he laughs it off like, what's the big deal. because he is a fraud and he knows it. that birth certificate is so fake its ridiculous. the fact that you even said who cars were he was born, shows how ****ing stupid you are, machine5150 your not a very smart person and thats sucks for you.

----------


## goodlifting

so zab........the president of the US got elected with a false birth certicate.......the republicans just let that go and didn't dig into it to prove that he was committing fraud....the republicans that want power in the white house more than anything else in the world just let the fact that obama has a fake birth certificate just slide by.....and we all just let him into office......knowing that he has a fake birth certificate......

----------


## zabster151

republican democrat same thing all pushing the agenda.

----------


## lovbyts

I'm just curious, is there anything that is not a conspiracy to you? I mean my god, at some point you have to say enough is enough or face the fact that you are just crazy.

Remember, just because you are paranoid does not mean they are not out to get you.

----------


## zabster151

pretty much everything they do is. this is why, The lies to the people have started over a hundred years ago. not just in america either, all it has ever been is elite, rich people, people who think there blood line is better then yours. even people who think they were placed in power by higher ups, example bilderberg group, dictators, royalty,illuminati, Rockefeller family, Rothschild, so these people want to keep wages low for the worker and in cress cost of living simple as that. make life stressful for the worker bee while the elite make all the money make all the laws rules you have to follow" but they do not" now these wars are just plane old sick power hungry as holes who use people to kill each other " the elite fund both sides of the wars" you need to understand this. the wars are going to get worse and this is why. now that we are saying we killed osama" who was are own CIA member" we now keep saying on tv that the alkida will nuke UK or US if osam is killed. so this is a perfect setup now they can incress security in the US because of the high alert we are on because we are now worried about retaliation. so we do have some info on the depopulation that they want to do" georgia guide stones" denver airpot" the mass building of under ground bunkers that have incresed 4000% in the last year major government spending on these bunkers that know body knows about. so no we are able to be hit with a nuke from are own governemt. to keep the war going, keep terrism alive. all they have to say alkida hit us with the nuke and war forever.

so lets say osam is really the guy who master minded all this and we did kill him. in the long run we lost are asses on this one hard, it cost us 6 trillion dollors + or - a couple billion to find this guy, we have striped tons of American rights for this adventure, we are still spending more now in Syria Libya Sudan bahrain iran iraq, and the other 130 places we ocupie. so no he is just dead and it cost him nothing. he has been living like a king for the past 10 years probly even longer, and now are country is ****ed in debt and social unrest, we have a imigration problem that is not beging delt with, as they kill american cops and civilians. 

Score board 

Osam - 1

United States of america - 0

watching this all unfold- priceless

----------


## zaggahamma

the nation voted for obama despite of this controversy, his connection with rev. wright, born muslim, etc. thats the scary part

----------


## BgMc31

^^^why is it scary that he was born muslim? And what's the big deal with his connection to Rev. Wright? 

The scary thing is you think these are major issues. There are others with much worse backgrounds and questionable associations.

----------


## JJ78

The Machurian Candidate. Obama has no control. Just a pretty young face that can read a telepromter. The sad thing is how easily the masses are manipulated with rhetoric. Obama has/had no experince running anything. Much less, the most powerful country in the world.

American people were blinded by the crisis at hand. It was the perfect time to bring in a young well spoken black man into office. Not Racist.

Crusty old McCain, jesus we had no choice. "Hope, Believe, Change" is the same shit that hitler said in his speeches to rally the masses.

----------


## JJ78

Now thats some factual shit right there, no conspiracy.

----------


## JJ78

If you want to get deep with it. This has been planned for years. The dumbing down of America. Our education is one of the worst of any industrialized nations. The dumber you are the weaker you are the easier you are to control and manipulate.

Sit back, play video games, wear skinny jeans, eat genetically modified boxed tv dinners, collect your unemployment and dont say shit.

Open your eyes boys. Our society is dumb, lazy, fat people. What better time to bring insome "Hope, Believe and Change" And now he is credited with getting rid of the Boogie Man. Praise mother****in Jesus he is our savior.

----------


## GoloLolo

creepy stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

> If you want to get deep with it. *This has been planned for years.* The dumbing down of America. Our education is one of the worst of any industrialized nations. The dumber you are the weaker you are the easier you are to control and manipulate.
> 
> Sit back, play video games, wear skinny jeans, eat genetically modified boxed tv dinners, collect your unemployment and dont say shit.
> 
> Open your eyes boys. Our society is dumb, lazy, fat people. What better time to bring insome "Hope, Believe and Change" And now he is credited with getting rid of the Boogie Man. Praise mother****in Jesus he is our savior.


I agree with most...but do you think Americans ask LESS questions than say the JFK years? What time frame are you saying? To me it seems that we ask more questions and have more ways to communicate causing our leaders to be more brazen when they do whatever they want anyway (current libya, dumping beardypoo at sea, etc.)

----------


## JJ78

I was specifically speaking about the master plan being started years ago that is leading up to the mess and policies in force today. i.e Patriot Act, elimi9natint the middle class, 1 in 7 Americans on welfare and groing everyday. Socialism or communism, call it whatever you like. I call it Total Control.

----------


## optionsdude

JJ78 what we are heading for is facism or a union of corporations and our government. Until we remove the 2 party system it will never change the 2 parties we have are the same. They just pass the baton back and forth and laugh all the way to the bank at our expense. I do consider the tea baggers republicans under a different name. As I was channell surfing last night I saw an interesting chart on some MSNBC show that showed the correlation between declining wages and the decline of union membership http://thinkprogress.org/2011/03/03/...me-inequality/ Anyone who says that unions break a company or make them less profitable is a moron. UPS is a union company and they make more money than any shipping company in the world and pay their drivers more than the others. The consumer is 70% of the economy if the consumer has no money to consume the economy goes nowhere. So they want to pay us less and furnish us cheap crap from china to offset the decrease in pay. This cannot last much longer. Many refer to the French as spineless and say the US always bails them out, however they are the ones who took back their country from the leaders and chopped their heads off. "La Bastille" I'm not suggesting we go to that extreme but people have to stand up. Saying "I'm not going to vote for an independent candidate they never win" is just admitting defeat and a vote for more of the same. Don't just watch Fox or MSNBC check out Free Speech Television (FSTV) or LINK. They don't have sexy news anchors, but they do have alot of independent reporting and interesting shows. So pay attention to whats really going on the headline news is just a smokescreen.

----------


## zaggahamma

> JJ78 what we are heading for is facism or a union of corporations and our government. Until we remove the 2 party system it will never change the 2 parties we have are the same. They just pass the baton back and forth and laugh all the way to the bank at our expense. I do consider the tea baggers republicans under a different name. As I was channell surfing last night I saw an interesting chart on some MSNBC show that showed the correlation between declining wages and the decline of union membership http://thinkprogress.org/2011/03/03/...me-inequality/ Anyone who says that unions break a company or make them less profitable is a moron. UPS is a union company and they make more money than any shipping company in the world and pay their drivers more than the others. The consumer is 70% of the economy if the consumer has no money to consume the economy goes nowhere. So they want to pay us less and furnish us cheap crap from china to offset the decrease in pay. This cannot last much longer. Many refer to the French as spineless and say the US always bails them out, however they are the ones who took back their country from the leaders and chopped their heads off. "La Bastille" I'm not suggesting we go to that extreme but people have to stand up. Saying "I'm not going to vote for an independent candidate they never win" is just admitting defeat and a vote for more of the same. Don't just watch Fox or MSNBC check out Free Speech Television (FSTV) or LINK. They don't have sexy news anchors, but they do have alot of independent reporting and interesting shows. So pay attention to whats really going on the headline news is just a smokescreen.


any opinions on the trumpster?

----------


## JJ78

OK. I agree to a point. Yes this 2 party system is a problem. But what really is the problem is that this government does not vote the way the populus wants. All politicians vote the way the corporations pay them 2. The almighty dollar$$$. It drives us all. So would I be any different? Well I would think so, but who knows. The banks have 5 lobbiest to every congressman in Washington. Big oil? Alcahol? Tobacco? Meat companies? Bottom line is there will be a line drawn soon. People need to open there ****ing eyes.

----------


## optionsdude

The trumpster is a great businessman. However I don't think he's president material. One of two things would happen, he would sell us out to the china or have the US file for bankruptcy and stiff all the countries holding our debt and start WW3.

----------


## zaggahamma

> The trumpster is a great businessman. However I don't think he's president material. One of two things would happen, he would sell us out to the china or have the US file for bankruptcy and stiff all the countries holding our debt and start WW3.


i'm beginning to think it was only a publicity stunt as suspected already but thought there was some sincerity...do u really think he would be unstable enough to do something to create ww3? i know he did say we should/could take the oil we deserve for our services in iraq...

----------


## optionsdude

I don't think he would do it on purpose and presidents don't really have the power to do anything. Many minds behind the scenes make the puppet work. Just look at the doofus that was there before Obama. He couldn't complete a sentence without a speech writer. Let alone make a descent decision.

----------


## Twist

There are some who are doing well. I honestly think Obama is doing the country some good.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I don't think he would do it on purpose and presidents don't really have the power to do anything. Many minds behind the scenes make the puppet work. Just look at the doofus that was there before Obama. He couldn't complete a sentence without a speech writer. Let alone make a descent decision.


i thought that as well and maybe he would be good for his financial mind...idk...just dont like the present state of affairs

----------


## streeter

> There are some who are doing well. I honestly think Obama is doing the country some good.


Your right, He is teaching many how the heck to vote from now on.

----------

